# Japanese Dog Grooming



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I did a look inside on that book. It was interesting to see that there is Japanese styling for lots of breeds. Even though I prefer my poodles with clean faces and couldn't imagine how much time it takes to maintain some of those grooms the transformations on the preview pages were really remarkable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cool, Claire! Also, if anyone is into Japanese grooming, you must see the Netflix episode of "Dogs" on the topic! I love how gentle and caring the Japanese groomers are.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It's more expensive but I think I'd go with this book for an asian grooming book
https://canadiangroomingdistributor...-guide-to-asian-style-grooming-by-riza-wisnom


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

PF had a Japanese member who shared tons of magazine covers devoted to this “Kwai” (cute) groom obsession. I love it on other people’s poodles.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I second Zooeysmom's recommendation of the Dogs series on Netflix, if only for all the poodles in the Japan grooming episode. Although I am not a fan of the kawaii look, I have lived in Japan for a few years and I really loved the insider look at the dog and grooming culture. Japan is where I first saw people walking their dogs with a bottle of water solely used to clean off the sidewalk when the pup did a pee! My husband and I now never leave the house for a walk without a bottle of water.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks MysticRealm - it is always good to hear from a professional.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> I second Zooeysmom's recommendation of the Dogs series on Netflix, if only for all the poodles in the Japan grooming episode. Although I am not a fan of the kawaii look, I have lived in Japan for a few years and I really loved the insider look at the dog and grooming culture.
> 
> I thought the Dogs series on Netflix was great as well. I too lived in Japan for a few years - there were not a lot of dogs in my small town but in the city yes. I love your dogs’ names by the way:act-up:


----------

